# New member in Wa. state



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome I hope you can enjoy it here.

I live out by the coast on the south part of the rain forest.


----------



## SledDog (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome!
I'm a new-bee from Duvall, WA


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome...get ready to learn a lot!!!!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

my god ...... washington beeks are popping up faster then the morels !!!!!!

welcome to beekeeping !!!!!


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Washington is a great place to keep bees. Honey and morels cold be good together.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah there is always something growing and flowering in all the rain we get --

morel and honey bbq rabbit !!!!! just a start to the recipie list!!!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I hope you are more on than off with beekeeping for a while.


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Yes Washington state is a great place for honey bees. Mild weather (west side of the Cascades anyway), lots of farms/wild places with plenty of flowering plant species (and Mushrooms). Generally, bee friendly attitude from the community at large. My past hives always did well and this new hive is taking off like a rocket. We can't wait to pull the first honey from it, for our needs as well as family/friends. Hope to see some of you locals at the West Sound Bee Keepers association meetings or other events. Anyway thanks to all forum members for the greetings, and best wishes with your Honeybee enterprises!


----------



## BeeSWMBO (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome, Im in Port Townsend also. I am a first time beekeeper, installed my first package on the 24th. Also from Tarboo Valley. I got italians tho. My girls seem to be doing well and I am very excited about them. Are you in a local club? I did see you said something about west sound bees. Where do they meet? Im with the East Jefferson Bees and we meet at Just Ask Rentals in chimacum. Hope to meet you some day and talk bees.


----------



## PiccolaZingara (May 4, 2010)

Wow - it's good to see so many Washingtonians on here!


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

BeeSWMBO said:


> Welcome, Im in Port Townsend also. I am a first time beekeeper, installed my first package on the 24th. Also from Tarboo Valley. I got italians tho. My girls seem to be doing well and I am very excited about them. Are you in a local club? I did see you said something about west sound bees. Where do they meet? Im with the East Jefferson Bees and we meet at Just Ask Rentals in chimacum. Hope to meet you some day and talk bees.


East Jefferson Bees in Chimicum huh? That's good to know. I'm right by the Fort and Chimicum is much closer to my house there. The West sound bee people meet in Silverdale. I always had Italian bees and they always did great. They are (or where) the industry standard and everybody had them. I've heard good things about the Carnolians and they have been flying like crazy in this cold miseable spring weather we are having, so we shall see how they perform. 



PiccolaZingara said:


> Wow - it's good to see so many Washingtonians on here!


Yeah, were just a bunch of honey lovin beeks up here!


----------

